

Bayfiles: The Pirate Bay Founders Launch File-Hosting Site - niekmaas
https://torrentfreak.com/bayfiles-the-pirate-bay-founders-launch-file-hosting-site-110829/

======
krelian
I find it hard to grasp how these kind of services turn a profit (apparently
they do because there are so many of them!). The bandwidth and storage costs
must be huge and I can't really see the benefit in paying for an account. As
far as I understand even paying users have download limits and compared to
something like a seedbox your account is only valid for one file hosting
service while you have no guarantee that the files you'll want tomorrow might
be on a different file hosting provider.

~~~
benologist
They turn a _huge_ profit by hosting pirated stuff and making downloading
painful without a premium account.

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20087753-261/the-
mystery-m...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20087753-261/the-mystery-man-
behind-megaupload-piracy-fight/)

To download from bayfiles:

1) go to link <http://bayfiles.com/file/Rf5/GXSeLh/zeromq-2.1.7.zip>

2) click the discrete grey download button

3) wait 15 seconds on the next page

4) enter captcha on the next page

5) click start download, at a capped speed

OR with a premium account:

1) go to link

2) click download, at high speed

~~~
krelian
I know how they work I just don't see how they get so many people who don't
like to pay for stuff to pay for the service( I don't find the free service
that cumbersome).

~~~
tomjen3
Honestly after iTunes, it should have been demonstrated that pirates will buy
if

1) They have what they want (ie, just the one song they want, not the entire
compiled musical history).

2) It is more convenient than getting it for free.

And honestly from what I read, it does appear that does sites are pretty damn
convenient.

~~~
skeptical
1) Why does everybody makes the assumption that people only want to download
the song that is playing on the radio all the time? That is a huge
misconception with no basis. In fact, those who download music [to use your
example] from so called warez/pirate sources in large amounts, are usually
more interested in music and more curious about the rest of the tracks than
the average radio listener. Also having 'what they want' it's a mirage if we
talk about services like itunes, spotify, etc. A source of content controlled
by a commercial entity will never be able to deliver the variety of content
that can be found in the wild, the very nature of the concept of 'commercial
service' imposes this constraint. I myself was about to sign up for a spotify
account when I checked out their catalog and find less than 50% of the music I
was looking for. Not that I was surprised.

2)More convenient? For dumb users maybe... for the old school user that like
to simply have his/her mp3 collection, I fail to see how itunes is more
convenient than say bittorrent, let alone 1-click file hosting.

------
justinph
There's already <http://bayimg.com/>.

~~~
unicornporn
And <http://www.baywords.com/> and <http://www.pastebay.com/> .

------
wyclif
Where's the go-to place for high quality (e.g. FLAC) pirated music now?

~~~
lhnz
_cough_ What.CD

------
unicornporn
I do appreciate that the layout uses the kopimi pyramid shape!

------
dublinclontarf
Why? I mean why bother?

~~~
hack_edu
Because a very large portion of piracy now travels through ad/premium based
free file hosts rather than torrents. New hosts pop up each day and those who
post the files rake in cash. There's seemingly no ceiling on the number of
file hosting providers, especially if the users just want to download their
file and go.

So, short answer, there's a ton of money being made in this sphere and TPB
could swiftly grab a large swath of it.

------
listic
Entering reCaptcha looks like too much work do just download a single file.

------
c_raig
Finally, a place to store all of my information on Michael Bay.

